# Stephen King's Dark Tower: Trailer!



## Brian G Turner (May 3, 2017)

The first Dark Tower trailer arrives:


----------



## DZara (May 3, 2017)

Looks amazing! The effects look way better than other Stephen King films as well - I really hope it does justice to the books, but looks like there's a good chance it will. Is this only the first book, or are they trying to shoehorn the whole series into one movie?


----------



## Overread (May 3, 2017)

*begins Hoopy thread appearance count-down*

Also maybe I should read these books then!?


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 3, 2017)

I've already said my piece in the other thread:



HoopyFrood said:


> I've just watched the trailer.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it. I get it's only the trailer so there could be a lot missing and they've done this to be accessible to those new to the story...but it misses out a hell of a lot and dumbs down everything. I'm glad Jake's entry is still the same because the first half of the three book is hands down one of my favourite bits of any book. But I'm guessing we're not going to have his first journey into Roland's world...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaz (May 3, 2017)

f*ck yes!

Its probably bad that I love McConaughy so much I hope his villainous plans succeed 

Off to get the books.


----------



## E.Maree (May 3, 2017)

I'm so looking forward to this, the trailer looks amazing.  For me, it captures the spirit of the books wonderfully.


----------



## opuscosmos (May 3, 2017)

Alright, Alright, Alright.. Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 3, 2017)

Sony and Netflix both released full trailers for The Defenders and The Dark Tower at the same time, Dark Tower is currently crushing Defenders by more than double the views already! This movie is going to be HUGE! On top of that I feel a bit of a westworld vibe to this movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 4, 2017)

Looks interesting.


----------



## dask (May 4, 2017)

Yeah, it does look intriguing, but I wonder, are they really going to put some of the soundtrack from *For A Few Dollars More* into the finished print? No objections if they do, be kind of neat. I wonder if Ennio Morricone was hired for the film.


----------



## HareBrain (May 4, 2017)

dask said:


> I wonder, are they really going to put some of the soundtrack from *For A Few Dollars More* into the finished print?



I'd rather they focused on making the ending as brilliant as FAFDM. Looks promising, though.


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 6, 2017)

again it's got me interested.... loved the FAFDM nods


----------



## Daisy-Boo (May 15, 2017)

DZara said:


> Looks amazing! The effects look way better than other Stephen King films as well - I really hope it does justice to the books, but looks like there's a good chance it will. Is this only the first book, or are they trying to shoehorn the whole series into one movie?



I believe it's kind of an alternate story set after the events of the book (those of you who read the novels knows how it ends). I'm not 100% sure but I can't explain more without giving away the ending.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 15, 2017)

It looks very good.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 22, 2017)

I was an Idris naysayer (bearing in mind the whole Detta/Roland dynamic) but this trailer has made me kind of get over it. 

Especially because of how the books end, I can accept this. 

pH


----------



## KurganX (Jun 14, 2017)

I cannot wait


----------



## Judderman (Aug 13, 2017)

Doesn't seem like this has gone down well in the reviews at all. I haven't seen the film but I just watched the trailer. Seems it is an action movie with the plot condensed and the Gunslinger doesn't really seem like the cowboy I would expect. Little evidence of a Western theme. Have the posters above with the positive comments read the books? Hopefully it is still entertaining but doesn't seem it will live up even close to the epic book series. I wonder if the TV show planned will be abandoned. Anyone watched this film?


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 13, 2017)

I never cared for the series in book form, but it looks like I just might enjoy this movie!


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 13, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I never cared for the series in book form, but it looks like I just might enjoy this movie!


Sh*t man - it's The Tower (bows head in reverence), how can you not care for it?
What a series , awesomeness doubled!


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 13, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> Sh*t man - it's The Tower (bows head in reverence), how can you not care for it?
> What a series , awesomeness doubled!



This^^ is why I seldom share my opinion on this series.


----------



## williamjm (Aug 20, 2017)

Judderman said:


> Anyone watched this film?



I watched it today. I've never read the books so can't really compare it to them. It was OK, but felt a bit perfunctory, there's not a huge amount of depth or complexity to it. Idris Elba was good, the kid was fine, McConaughey felt a bit wasted with a one-note villain who seemed a bit bored for most of the film and most of the rest of the characters seemed to be expendable.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

Okay, I have finally watched the trailer.

Speaking as someone who has never read the books, the trailer didn't excite me much.  I'll eventually watch it - but I'm not exactly anxious.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 23, 2017)

Going to see the movie this afternoon. Hopes high... but... will report back.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh. My. God. 

That is all. Oh. My. God.

If you have read the Dark Tower books, do not, under any circumstances go and see this film. Seriously. I wish I hadn't gone, it's  a complete travesty, and I have no understanding of how something so abysmal could be made out of King's great opus. Great acting, is all I can say, but the scriptwriters have invented more in the film than ever existed in the books. For what reason??? I went with the wife, who hasn't read the books and she said "violent film". Then asked about all manner of things which weren't explained... 

If you haven't read the books, go see it! Then you're in for an amazing treat when you do read the books.

My last hope is for the TV series, which (apparently) will follow the books closely. But after this monstrosity, I have little hope.


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2017)

To be fair getting one book into a film is a bit feat; getting 7 or so (I forget how many there are) is nearly always going to fail. Sounds like they cherry picked the title, theme and scenes and went with their own inspired story.


----------



## Judderman (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't think it is meant to be 7 books into 1 movie as there is a sequel that may include aspects of the 2nd book. Apparently the 1st film has parts from the 1st and 3rd books?

The TV series is according to Wikipedia meant to be Roland's back story such as in Part 4 : Wolves of the Calla. But I wouldn't raise hopes if you didn't like the film as it involves some of the same people working on it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 24, 2017)

What about if you approach it like it's been suggested -- that it's not the Dark Tower books as we know them, but another version of Roland's many trips through the Tower? Does the film work then?



Judderman said:


> Part 4 : Wolves of the Calla.



Did you mean part four: Wizard and Glass? Because that's the big, fat backstory bit. Also my least favourite part of the whole series so I'd rather have TV episodes of all the other bits!


----------



## Judderman (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh yes that part 4 
At least the backstory part could be more Western style.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 24, 2017)

I liked Wizard and Glass. That was the part of the story that was adapted (and expanded?) as a graphic novel series, which worked well. It's possible (I won't go further than that) a film/TV version would be good too.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 25, 2017)

HoopyFrood said:


> What about if you approach it like it's been suggested -- that it's not the Dark Tower books as we know them, but another version of Roland's many trips through the Tower? Does the film work then?



Not really... unless they called it by another title. The whole premise of the film is that Roland wants revenge over Walter. He's not interested in the Tower, he just wants revenge. If this was one of Roland's cycles, he's not interested in the Tower, and he'd never go there to begin a new one... Besides (spoiler alert) it was way too easy to destroy the beam-breakers. And, God help me, the reason the villagers help the gunslinger? "He's a gunslinger, it's the law" Not one jot of reverence to his kind, nothing...


----------



## AlexH (Sep 5, 2017)

I saw the film this morning and really enjoyed it. I thought McConaughey was great. It felt like it had more potential though, and in book 1 



Spoiler: spoiler



it was only ever (strongly) implied that Jake was from another world


?

I've only read book 1 of the Dark Tower series, and the first 2 chapters of book 2 (previewed at the end of book 1). I wasn't a great fan of 1, but book 2 had a great start. I never ended up reading it though, as it was never available from either of my local libraries, despite their systems saying it was available to loan - so I always ended up reading something else.


----------



## nixie (Apr 21, 2018)

Finally got round to this.
I went in with the mind set  its a film with elements of DT.
Glad I did, if I had tried to compare it to the books I would have been sorely disappointed. This way I got too enjoy it,Roland, Jake and even Walter where different people.

There other worlds than this.


----------

